# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  Πομπός smart kit  1009

## paraskevas3

καλημερα! αγορασα μεσο ιντερνετ τον πομπο τις σμαρτ κιτ fm 1w απο απορια να δω πως δουλευει. του εβαλα μια μπαταρια 9ν και ενα απλο διπολο,και ο πομπος δουλεψε κανονικα.η μουσικη ακουγοταν πολυ καλα,σε 10 λεπτα χαθηκε απο την μπαντα επεσε η μπαταρια.με κατι υλικα που ειχα κατασκευασα ενα τροφοδοτικο 24ν με εναν παλιο μετασχηματιστη 2χ12ν που ειχα και με ενα 7824.τροφοδοτισα τον πομπο εβγαλε πολυ καλο σημα αλλα ειχε πολυ θορυβω πω διορθωνετε αυτο; και το ποιο σοβαρω προβλημα ειναι παρεμβαλλω την τηλεοραση υπαρχει καμια λυση; :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:

----------


## SRF

> καλημερα! αγορασα μεσο ιντερνετ τον πομπο τις σμαρτ κιτ fm 1w απο απορια να δω πως δουλευει. του εβαλα μια μπαταρια 9ν και ενα απλο διπολο,και ο πομπος δουλεψε κανονικα.η μουσικη ακουγοταν πολυ καλα,σε 10 λεπτα χαθηκε απο την μπαντα επεσε η μπαταρια.με κατι υλικα που ειχα κατασκευασα ενα τροφοδοτικο 24ν με εναν παλιο μετασχηματιστη 2χ12ν που ειχα και με ενα 7824.τροφοδοτισα τον πομπο εβγαλε πολυ καλο σημα αλλα ειχε πολυ θορυβω πω διορθωνετε αυτο; και το ποιο σοβαρω προβλημα ειναι παρεμβαλλω την τηλεοραση υπαρχει καμια λυση;



Ναι υπάρχει!!! 
Ο ΚΑΔΟΣ!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## paraskevas3

αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο γιωργο,αλλα πεζουμε για να περασει η ωρα,και να γινει κουβαντα
 :Lol:

----------


## KOKAR

αλήθεια πόσο το πήρες ?

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Η λύση είναι ένα τροφοδοτικό σταθεροποιημένης τάσης.

----------


## paraskevas3

12 ευρω!!! το τροφοδοτικο που εκανα ειναι αυτο 1068_1.jpg

----------


## itta-vitta

Φίλε δεν είναι και η καλύτερη αγορά που έκανες. Για τέτοιου είδους κυκλώματα έχουν γίνει πολλές συζητήσεις, όλα είναι για τα σκουπίδια όπως είπαν και τα παιδιά. Αλλά μια που το αγόρασες, κάτι μπορείς να κάνεις για να το βελτιώσεις. Στη γέφυρα του τροφοδοτικού βάλε μεγαλύτερο ηλεκτρολυτικό, τουλάχιστον 4700 μφ, αν μπορείς βάλε 10000μφ. Τροφοδότησε τον πομπό μέσω θωρακισμένου καλωδίου ή μικροφωνικού ή ρ-τζ 58. Βάλε τον πομπό μέσα σ' ένα μεταλλικό κουτάκι,ας είναι και χωρίς καπάκι, για να μπορείς να το συντονίζεις. Η λωρίδα του (-) της πλακέτας να έρχεται σε επαφή μέσω βίδας στο σασί. Αφαίρεσε το σύρμα που παίρνει λήψη για κεραία από το πηνίο και πάρε την κεραία από τον συλλέκτη με ένα πυκνωτή 3,3 -4,7 πίκο.  Θα σου πρότεινα να το δουλέψεις με 18 βολτ. Βγάζει καλύτερη διαμόρφωση. Αν δεν έχεις 7818, κάνε πτώση τάσης με αντίσταση. Επίσης αν δεν βαριέσαι κόψε το πηνίο με ένα μαχαιράκι ζέστανέ το αρκετά με το κολλητήρι, θα ξεκολλήσει. Βάλε ένα πηνίο 5σπ/σύρμα 0,80χιλ/ /Φ6χιλ, με απόσταση σπειρών όση το πάχος του σύρματος (με το μάτι). Ίσως χρειαστεί να ανοίξεις καμμιά τρύπα με δραπανάκι για να προσαρμόσεις το πηνίο. Δες αν το τριμμερ είναι 4-20 πικο ή το πολύ μέχρι 25. Αν είναι 10-40 ή 10-60 άλλαξε το. Θα συντονίζει καλύτερα. Αυτά προς το παρόν. Πες μας αποτελέσματα. Για αλλαγή τρανζίστορ για περισσότερη ισχύ τα λέμε αργότερα.

----------

paraskevas3 (18-11-11)

----------


## KOKAR

> 12 ευρω!!! το τροφοδοτικο που εκανα ειναι αυτο 1068_1.jpg



καλά, με 5,5$ ( περιπου 4 ευρώ )θα μπορούσες να πάρεις κάτι τέτοιο

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Car-Charge...item5d30675e0b

----------


## paraskevas3

> Φίλε δεν είναι και η καλύτερη αγορά που έκανες. Για τέτοιου είδους κυκλώματα έχουν γίνει πολλές συζητήσεις, όλα είναι για τα σκουπίδια όπως είπαν και τα παιδιά. Αλλά μια που το αγόρασες, κάτι μπορείς να κάνεις για να το βελτιώσεις. Στη γέφυρα του τροφοδοτικού βάλε μεγαλύτερο ηλεκτρολυτικό, τουλάχιστον 4700 μφ, αν μπορείς βάλε 10000μφ. Τροφοδότησε τον πομπό μέσω θωρακισμένου καλωδίου ή μικροφωνικού ή ρ-τζ 58. Βάλε τον πομπό μέσα σ' ένα μεταλλικό κουτάκι,ας είναι και χωρίς καπάκι, για να μπορείς να το συντονίζεις. Η λωρίδα του (-) της πλακέτας να έρχεται σε επαφή μέσω βίδας στο σασί. Αφαίρεσε το σύρμα που παίρνει λήψη για κεραία από το πηνίο και πάρε την κεραία από τον συλλέκτη με ένα πυκνωτή 3,3 -4,7 πίκο.  Θα σου πρότεινα να το δουλέψεις με 18 βολτ. Βγάζει καλύτερη διαμόρφωση. Αν δεν έχεις 7818, κάνε πτώση τάσης με αντίσταση. Επίσης αν δεν βαριέσαι κόψε το πηνίο με ένα μαχαιράκι ζέστανέ το αρκετά με το κολλητήρι, θα ξεκολλήσει. Βάλε ένα πηνίο 5σπ/σύρμα 0,80χιλ/ /Φ6χιλ, με απόσταση σπειρών όση το πάχος του σύρματος (με το μάτι). Ίσως χρειαστεί να ανοίξεις καμμιά τρύπα με δραπανάκι για να προσαρμόσεις το πηνίο. Δες αν το τριμμερ είναι 4-20 πικο ή το πολύ μέχρι 25. Αν είναι 10-40 ή 10-60 άλλαξε το. Θα συντονίζει καλύτερα. Αυτά προς το παρόν. Πες μας αποτελέσματα. Για αλλαγή τρανζίστορ για περισσότερη ισχύ τα λέμε αργότερα.



ok αν εχω ωρα το βραδυ θα κανω της αλαγες,μεταλικο κουτι βρηκα απο ουισκι,χαχαχα

----------


## KOKAR

και να μην ξεχνάμε ότι υπάρχει και ο ΚΑΔΟΣ !

----------


## SRF

> και να μην ξεχνάμε ότι υπάρχει και ο ΚΑΔΟΣ !



Σαν να λέμε... Loop condition "jump to submessage #2" !!!  :Tongue2:

----------


## CLOCKMAN

2N2219 οι πρώτοι μας πηραματικοί πομποί.
εισαγωγή στο αρεφDSC00460.jpg
το μεταλικό κουτί που λέγαμε. Καλή αρχή

----------


## crown

Κατι λεγαμε για καδο!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## KOKAR

πάντως εγω ειμαι πολυ χαρούμενος διοτι δεν ειμαι γείτονας του Παρασκευα οπότε δεν θα εχω πρόβλημα με παρεμβολές με την "*γεννήτρια αρμονικών"* που εχει φτιάξει !

----------


## SRF

> Κατι λεγαμε για καδο!!!!!!!!!!!



Loop condition "jump to submessage #2" !!! ???  :Lol:

----------


## SRF

> πάντως εγω ειμαι πολυ χαρούμενος διοτι δεν ειμαι γείτονας του Παρασκευα οπότε δεν θα εχω πρόβλημα με παρεμβολές με την "*γεννήτρια αρμονικών"* που εχει φτιάξει !



Στα όργανα μετρήσεων ονομάζεται και ως Comb generator (Χτενογεννήτρια) !!!  :Lol:

----------


## CLOCKMAN

Παρασκευά μη μασάς, αποτρέπεις τους γείτονες να βλέπουν τηλεόραση και πρετεντερη
Κάνεις καλό στο κοσμάκη

----------


## ikaros1978

> Παρασκευά μη μασάς, αποτρέπεις τους γείτονες να βλέπουν τηλεόραση και πρετεντερη
> Κάνεις καλό στο κοσμάκη



+10000000

----------


## paraskevas3

ρε παιδια,αυτο δεν το πηρα για να κανω εκπομπες,απλος ηθελα να δοκιμασω ταλαντωτη με τραντζιστορ,ειναι το πρωτο μου στα φμ

----------


## ikaros1978

σε πειραζουμε βρε μην το παιρνεις τοις μετρητοις

----------


## KOKAR

> Παρασκευά μη μασάς, *αποτρέπεις τους γείτονες να βλέπουν τηλεόραση και πρετεντερη*
> Κάνεις καλό στο κοσμάκη



έτσι που το θέτεις δεν έχεις και άδικο !!!!

----------

Danza (19-11-11)

----------


## itta-vitta

Κλόκμαν ανέβασε και το σχεδιάκι αν θέλεις, να το δούμε. 

Παρασκευά αν δεις ότι έχει λίγο βόμβο βάλε ένα τσοκ νκ200 στο + σε σειρά ή τύλιξε σε μια αντίσταση 1μω/2βαττ σύρμα 0,35χιλ τόσες σπείρες όσο να καλυφθεί η αντίσταση και να κολληθούν οι άκρες του πηνίου στα άκρα της αντίστασης ή ένα τσοκ όπως αυτά που βάζαμε στα λαμπάτα των φμ.

----------


## itta-vitta

Έχω πέντε τέτοια πομπουδάκια από παλιά. Το ένα είναι περίπου σαν του Κλοκ με δύο στάδια. Μακ & Σποτ αν θυμόσαστε, πριν από 30+ χρόνια, το οποίο υπέστη πολλές τροποποιήσεις για να βγει καλά. Ήταν με τρία στάδια, αλλά το ένα στάδιο δε νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται. Ένα 2219 και ένα 3924. Χωρίς προενίσχυση με το μπι-σι. Την υπόλοιπη πλακέτα που περίσσεψε την είχα κόψει με το λαμαρινοψάλιδο. Στην έξοδο οι 4-20 που έιχε δεν έφταναν. Αντικαταστάθηκαν με 10-40 ή 10-60. Στην ταλάντωση όμως 4-20. Η μισή σπειρά στην οδήγηση αντικαταστάθηκε με δύο. Ο Κλοκ βλέπω έχει τρεις. Υποθέτω θα βγαίνει και με τρεις. Για να βρω το ιδανικό πηνίο βραχυκύκλωνα τις σπείρες με καλάι με το κολλητήρι. Το σύρμα γυμνό χάλκινο ηλεκτρολογικό, όχι εμαγιέ για να βραχυκυκλώνεται. Το 3924 και το μπι-ντι 139 μέσα στο σπίτι, το σήμα τους ακούγεται σα να δουλεύει λάμπα. Πιάνουν 1-1,5μηζ εύρος. Και έξω ακουγόταν πολύ καλά κάποτε. Τα άλλα τρία είναι ανάλογα κυκλώματα, μικρότερης ισχύος.

----------

αθικτον (08-12-11)

----------


## sakisr

Παρασκευα μη τα ακους τα παλιοπαιδα...Κι εγω πριν απο τριαντα και κατι χρονια οταν εφτιαξα το πρωτο αυτοταλαντωτο με ενα BC 141 η γιαγια μου νομισε οτι με πηραν στην ΕΡΤ γιατι με ακουγε απο τη τηλεοραση.Ασε το ξυλο απο τη μανα μου.....Παντως αν ακουσεις τα παιδια που ασχολουνται με τις συχνοτητες θα μαθεις πολλα πραγματα αλλα προσοχη στις παρεμβολες.

----------


## savnik

> πάντως εγω ειμαι πολυ χαρούμενος διοτι δεν ειμαι γείτονας του Παρασκευα οπότε δεν θα εχω πρόβλημα με παρεμβολές με την "*γεννήτρια αρμονικών"* που εχει φτιάξει !



Πρίν σαράντα χρόνια πιάναμε μόνο το ειρτ (vhf) την υενεδ (uhf) και το trt1 (vhf - τούρκικο).
To trt1 τότε έπαιζε πολλές ώρες ποδόσφαιρο, και επειδή ο αδελφός μου έκανε το σπίτι γήπεδο, αναγκάστηκα να κάνω ένα αυτοταλάντωτο με ένα 2N2219 και η αρμονική του να πέφτει πάνω στο trt1 (10 κανάλι), οπότε η τηλεόραση γινόταν μαύρη.

----------


## SRF

Ωραία! Και αφού τώρα έμαθε τι πάει να πει πομποπαρεμβολέας... ας το στείλει στον κάδο, και να ασχοληθεί με κάτι σοβαρότερο. 
Άλλωστε η εκπαιδευτική αξία αυτού του μπρικιού, είναι αυτή ακριβώς! Να σε εισάγει στο τι ΔΕΝ πρέπει να κάνει ένας πομπός!!!  :Lol:

----------


## itta-vitta

Κάνουν πολύ ωραίες παρεμβολές στην τηλεόραση. Παλιά τα παίρναμε στις καφετέριες όταν είχε ποδοσφαιρικό αγώνα. Τα είχαμε την τσέπη, βάζαμε το χέρι και κουμπώναμε την 9βολτη στο κλιπ και χαλούσε η τηλεόραση. Μια φορά ο ιδιοκτήτης της καφετέριας κάτι κατάλαβε  γιατί μας είδε να γελάμε και ήξερε ότι ασχολούμαστε με πομπούς. Αλλά πού να φανταστεί ότι ένα τόσο μικρό πραγματάκι κρυμένο μέσα στην τσέπη έκανε τόση ζημιά. Τα δικά μου πάντως δεν παρεμβάλουν. Νομίζω ότι φταίει το πηνίο που είναι πάνω στην πλακέτα. Ποτέ μου δεν μου άρεσαν αυτά τα πηνία. Καλύτερα να το κόψει από την πλακέτα ο Παρασκευάς και να κατασκευάσει ένα με τον "ορθόδοξο" τρόπο.

----------


## CLOCKMAN

πλάκα πλάκα εμενα με είχε σωσει ενα αυτοταλάντωτο με 2ν2222 στο γυμνάσιο για μια παρακολούθηση, δεν ξέρω ποιοί άλλοι ακούγανε αλλά είχα γλιτώσει γερή κατσάδα.

----------


## itta-vitta

Πού είναι ο Παρασκευάς να μας πει τι έκανε με το "σκουπίδι" ?

----------


## paraskevas3

> Πού είναι ο Παρασκευάς να μας πει τι έκανε με το "σκουπίδι" ?



φιλε ιττα βιττα δεν θα ασχοληθω αλλο με αυτο το σκουπιδακι,αλλα με κατι ποιο ενδιαφερων πομπος αμ 700βαττ 6λ6 807 2χ813 και θελω της γνωσης σουΕικόνα0016.jpgΕικόνα0017.jpgΕικόνα0018.jpgελπιζω μεχρι τα χριστουγεννα να το εχω τελειοποιηση!!!

----------


## SRF

> φιλε ιττα βιττα δεν θα ασχοληθω αλλο με αυτο το σκουπιδακι,αλλα με κατι ποιο ενδιαφερων πομπος αμ 700βαττ 6λ6 807 2χ813 και θελω της γνωσης σουΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 25660Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25661Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25662ελπιζω μεχρι τα χριστουγεννα να το εχω τελειοποιηση!!!



Ωραίος!!! Από τα βράχια της Πειραίκής... απ'ευθείας στα βαθιά!!! Φίλε μου αρέσει ο τρόπος που σκέφτεσαι!!!  :Biggrin:  
Πάντως καλά κάνεις, αντί να παιδευτείς με σκουπίδια, να επιχειρήσεις να πας ένα (η κανά δυό τρία μαζί)  βήμα παραπέρα. Αυτό κατ'εμέ είναι απολύτως θεμιτό!!! Προχώρα, και αν μη τι άλλο υπάρχουν φίλοι εδώ να σε βοηθήσουν άπλετα! 

Εκεί στην φωτό 3 όμως βλέπω... το ΜΠΡΙΚΙ!!! ακόμα!!! Κάδο δεν έχεις κοντά?  :Lol:

----------


## KOKAR

*εδώ* υπάρχουν πολλά για να διαλέξεις !

----------


## paraskevas3

> *εδώ* υπάρχουν πολλά για να διαλέξεις !



KOKAR μηπως πουλας κουβαδες και ψαχνεις σε λαθος σελιδα να τους πουλησεις; οι αγγελειες ειναι ποιο κατω.

----------


## KOKAR

φτου γαμώτο....καρφώθηκα !

υ.γ
Παρασκευα βλέπω οτι εκτός των άλλων ξεχειλίζεις και απο χιούμορ !

----------


## studio52

Το εχεται αποθυμενο με τους κουβαδες,  φαινεται φιλε παρασκευα παιζουνε πολυ το παιχνιδι (παμε στοιχημα ) και ολο κουβα πανε .  ο καημενος ο κουβας εφιαλτης τους εχει γινει

----------


## steven30gr

> Το εχεται αποθυμενο με τους κουβαδες,  φαινεται φιλε παρασκευα παιζουνε πολυ το παιχνιδι (παμε στοιχημα ) και ολο κουβα πανε .  ο καημενος ο κουβας εφιαλτης τους εχει γινει



χαχαχαχα ρε ο παρασκευάς τους δουλεύει ψιλό γαζί και τσίμπισαν

----------


## Dhmhtrhs Oikonomou

μπορω να του βαλω διοδο βαρικαπ για διαμορφωση; 

με ενδιαφερει να πετυχω καλυτερη ποιοτητα ηχου


αν ναι που θα συνδεσω την varicap?

----------


## 1kostasa50

Αθανατες 13αρες,που λενε και οι μεσατζηδες....Η καλυτερη λυχνια για τα μεσαια(προσωπικη γνωμη),αλλα κατευθειαν 2χ813???Δωσε ταση φουλ λεμε(2500 βολτ)στο κεφαλι....Και αμα δουν οι γειτονες ανιττα πανια και ολες αυτες τις @@ριες που δειχνει η ελληνικη TV να με γραψεις....

Πλακα κανω μην το παρεις στραβα,αλλα η ιδεα για τις 13αρες ειναι καλη,αρκει να εχεις χωρο για κεραια,και υπομονη για την κατασκευη γιατι θελει γνωσεις και πολλες δοκιμες.

Φιλικα!!!

----------


## Costis Ni

Ε΄κι αμα δε σου κάτσει κι αυτό, κρατάς τις λυχνίες και τισ βάσεις και φτιάχνεις ένα ωραιότατο ενισχυτή ήχου, να ρυπαίνεις μόνο το ακουστικό φάσμα!

----------


## thanos_x

Ειναι το πιο απολαυστικό τόπικ σε ολο το φορουμ!
Χιούμορ και χωρις να παρεξηγεί κανένας κανέναν χαχαχα!

----------


## diwattos

> και να μην ξεχνάμε ότι υπάρχει και ο ΚΑΔΟΣ !




λιωνωωω  :Lol:

----------


## Dhmhtrhs Oikonomou

το εχω κι εγω αυτον τον πομπο,τι αλλαγες μπορω να κανω για να αυξησω την ισχυ του;

----------


## Costis Ni

Σύμφωνα με το πνεύμα του όλου θέματος, θα απαντήσω με μια Ροδιακή ρήση:

Βάφτο μπλέ και πέτα το στη θάλασσα!

----------


## Dhmhtrhs Oikonomou

παντος στα 19 volt  που τον λειτουργω δεν τσουλαει καθολου,η αποσταση που καλυπτω ειναι 50 μετρα

----------


## MitsoulasFm

εγω το δουλευω στα 18V με δυο μπαταριες 9V και αποσταση ενα χιλιομετρο χτυπαγε η ψειρα

----------


## radioamateur

> το εχω κι εγω αυτον τον πομπο,τι αλλαγες μπορω να κανω για να αυξησω την ισχυ του;



Υπάρχει μια αντίσταση 100 ohm στην πόλωση του transistor.Μπορείς να την μειώσεις αλλά θα πρέπει να βάλεις καλή ψύξη.Επίσης υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο να σου κάψει το transistor.

----------

